# BitDefender Bug/Fehlalarm legt reihenweise Systeme lahm (Trojan.FakeAlert.5)



## INU.ID (20. März 2010)

Servus.

Mal wieder hat sich ein Bug in die Software BitDefender eingeschlichen. Das Programm erkennt (seit einem Update) quasi in jeder Datei einen Virus, die Dateien werden (je nach Voreinstellung) sofort gelöscht oder in Quarantäne verschoben. Es wird immer der "Trojan.FakeAlert.5" gemeldet. Das Ergebnis: Durch die gesperrten/entfernten Dateien zerstört BitDefender sehr schnell das komplette System (und sich selbst).

Lösung:

*NICHT NEUSTARTEN !!!* Virusschild deaktivieren (vorerst dauerhaft) und (sofern möglich) die Dateien aus der Quarantäne schnellstens wiederherstellen. Manuell ein Update des Programms starten.

Es gab schon einen Fix, dieser scheint allerdings nicht auf jedem System den gewünschten Effekt zu bringen. Daher würde ich empfehlen vorerst das Virusschild deaktiviert zu lassen. Zumindest noch für die nächsten 48h.

Quelle: Meine Systeme, Google, BD-Forum usw

MFG INU.ID

Edit:

Trojan.FakeAlert.5 Bitdefender?! - Forum Info-Potsdam.de

Fakealert? Falschmeldung? - BitDefender Forum

Bad Update Or....? Trojan.fakealert.5 - Fp - BitDefender Forum

Bitdefender macht Probleme – Trojan.FakeAlert.5 | Dillenberg.net

Bitdefender Trojan.FakeAlert.5 Lösung und HotFix | Dillenberg.net


----------



## Alexthemafioso (21. März 2010)

oh da haben die aber nen Bock geschossen, da wird das mächtig vile beschwerden geben


----------



## Eutow (21. März 2010)

Ein Grund warum ich auf Norton gewechselt bin...


----------



## Emjay83 (21. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe gestern die Testversion von Bitdefender 2010 auf meinen Vista 64 Bit Rechner installiert. Erst wurde mir dieser schei.. Virus angezeigt und inzwischen ist Bitdefender aus, ich kann es weder starten noch Daten aus den Inet herunterladen und Programme wie STEAM, ICQ, DVD Video... werden nicht mehr geöffent bzw. sind zerstört.

Habe den Rechner bislang nicht neugestartet. Denke, wenn ich den PC herunterfahre, dann war's das mit meinem System.!
Was soll ich jetzt machen? HILFE.

Ich kotze jetzt schon, dass ich Antivir gegen Bitdefender ersetzt habe. Die gehören verklagt, wenn die Programme, Daten futsch sind.


----------



## MisterG (21. März 2010)

Sorry, aber wer nach so einer Aktion nicht sofort Bitdefender löscht und durch qualitative Software ersetzt, den werd ich wohl nicht verstehen.


----------



## Low (21. März 2010)

Sowas hatte ich schon bei meinem alten PC.


----------



## Freestyler808 (21. März 2010)

sind ja nur 64 bit betroffen
da würde ich sofort klagen, wenn dort wichtige dateien gelöscht werden
Kaspersky FTW


----------



## MisterG (21. März 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> sind ja nur 64 bit betroffen
> da würde ich sofort klagen, wenn dort wichtige dateien gelöscht werden
> Kaspersky FTW



"nur" ist gut. Im Businessbereich könnte man es evtl so nennen aber im Privatbereich wo sich 64-bit immer mehr durchsetzt wird es sicher Tausende erwischt haben.


----------



## NachtkindFX (21. März 2010)

Ja, ich war leider dabei, komplette Samstag Abend im Eimer.

Versuchen noch was zu retten <-> System neu aufsetzen = hmpf


----------



## Rotax (21. März 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> da würde ich sofort klagen, wenn dort wichtige dateien gelöscht werden




Das wird nicht viel bringen, die haben das mit Sicherheit in ihrer AGB, welcher du beim installieren zustimmst, ausgeschlossen. 

Ansonsten, geile Aktion, kann nicht jeder.


----------



## poiu (21. März 2010)

Eutow schrieb:


> Ein Grund warum ich auf Norton gewechselt bin...



 Gute Wahl  als hätte Norton nicht noch mehr systeme auf dem Gewissen

aber da subjektive Meinungen subjektiv bleiben ->

My Naija News - Norton AntiVirus cripples thousands of PCs in China


----------



## Matzman3 (21. März 2010)

Na das liest sich ja toll bei euch, habe mir auch das komplette System damit zerschossen. Kann wohl auch wieder auf eine Installationsorgie hoffen.


----------



## KeiteH (21. März 2010)

Aus meiner Erfahrung als Softwareentwickler und Admin kann ich dazu nur sagen:
Shit happens...  ...und zwar früher oder später bei jedem mal.
Wenn das System noch einigermaßen läuft, als erstes die WICHTIGEN Daten sichern, evtl. auch mit 'ner boot CD a-la Bart-PE o.ä.
Und dann nen sauberen cut machen - heißt: System neu insten.
Die Zeit, die man damit verschwendet ein einmal gecrashtes System wieder ans laufen zu bringen steht in keinem Verhältnis zu der Zeit die man braucht, um eine Neuinstallation durchzuführen. Und den _genauen_ "vorher-zustand" wieder her zu bekommen bedarf meiner Erfahrung nach immer auch ein bisschen Glück und darauf verlasse ich mich lieber nicht, da stehen die Chancen bei einem Gerät welches nur 0 oder 1 kann 50/50 
Wenn man sich dann noch (geschickterweise) von einer Art "base-install" ein Image gezogen hat, ist das System ratz-fatz wieder da und neben bei auch noch alter "daddel-leichen" bereinigt.
was bleibt letztlich? 
- (regelmäßig) Daten sichern (dann braucht man die Sicherung nie, sagt Murphy)
- System neu installieren
- Zeit und Ärger gespart
- Sauberes system 

greetz


----------



## Kami84 (21. März 2010)

Matzman3 schrieb:


> Na das liest sich ja toll bei euch, habe mir auch das komplette System damit zerschossen. Kann wohl auch wieder auf eine Installationsorgie hoffen.


 

mhhh na dann mal viel spaß..... zum Glück hats mich nicht erwischt


----------



## -Phoenix- (21. März 2010)

Mir hats auch mein Windows zerschossen konnte aber noch mit Windows Reparatur  fixen . Ich hab jetzt erstmal meine Sekundäre Festplatte wo Bitdefender drauf ist aussteckt^^


----------



## Emjay83 (21. März 2010)

KeiteH schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung als Softwareentwickler und Admin kann ich dazu nur sagen:
> Shit happens...  ...und zwar früher oder später bei jedem mal.
> Wenn das System noch einigermaßen läuft, als erstes die WICHTIGEN Daten sichern, evtl. auch mit 'ner boot CD a-la Bart-PE o.ä.
> Und dann nen sauberen cut machen - heißt: System neu insten.
> ...




Danke, endlich mal einer der mal etwas Hilfestellung leistet, anstatt nur irgendwas zuschreiben!

Ich werde mal die Daten auf meine externe Festplatte sichern und den PC solange nicht herunterfahren, bis ich eine Antwort vom Bitdefender Support bekomme. 
Ansonsten schreibe ich mal einen Beitrag in diversen PC Magazinen.


----------



## Deneb86 (21. März 2010)

"Guten" Morgen

Auch ich gehörte gestern zu den *Glückpilzen*, bei denen Bitdefender gewütet hat :/
Benutze die Antivirenlösung schon seit 3 Jahren. Bisher war ich sehr glücklich damit und es gab noch NIE solch ein riesen Problem - damit verzeihe ich ihnen diesen (hoffe) einmaligen "Ausrutscher".

Wie man am positiven Ton merkt, habe ich durch die gestrige Aktion keinen Schaden genommen - habe aber, wie viele andere auch, den Angstschweiß auf der Stirn gehabt. Die wichtigsten Dateien habe ich gestern Abend zur Sicherung auf meine Externe gezogen, weil ich einen GAU erwartet habe.

Kurz zum Hergang:
- Am Nachmittag kam ein Signaturupate und dann wurde der "Trojan.FakeAlert.5" in einigen Dateien gefunden, welche automatisch in die Quarantäne kamen - da habe ich mir noch keinen Kopf gemacht.
- War dann kurz außer Haus und als ich nach einer Stunde wieder kam, war mein PC am "totrechnen" .... ich sah dann sofort, das eine Meldung vom BD nach der anderen kam - ein Blick in die Quarantäne zeigte das Drama, knapp 6000 Dateien lagen hier, von System DLLs, über wichtige Programmteile und Spieldateien wie Steam.
- RUHE bewahren!
- Habe mich dann im Netz belesen, aber Google spuckte nur 5 Beiträge zu Thema aus, die allerdings das selbe Problem hatten wie ich, aber genau so ratlos waren.
- Allerdings aktivierte ich nun bereits den Echteitschutz, weil es NICHT SEIN KONNTE, das alle zu scannenden Dateien befallen sein sollen.
- Kurz Zeit später rief mein Cousin an (er hat auch Bitdefender 2010 mit Win 7 x64) und berichtete, dass er sich einen Trojaner eingefangen hat und nach einem Neustart das System nicht mehr startete .... zu diesem Zeitpunkt war er bereits am Neuinstallieren von 7 (sein System war erst eine Woche alt, von daher nicht so tragisch für ihn).
- Das sage mir (wie dann auch in Foren zulesen war) KEINEN NEUSTART durchführen!!!
- Ich las dann gute eine Stunde im Netz (die Foren füllten sich), aber eine Pauschallösung gab es noch immer nicht.
- Aus "Frust" gingen wir zum Essen und danach ins Kino.
- Nun war es bereits halb 12 und ich bemühte Google erneut zu dem Thema -> mit dem Ergebnis, das nun fast !12.000! Einträge gefunden wurden O_o
---> ES waren als mehr Leute betroffen, als ich zunächst annahm.
- Nach weiteren 2 Lesestunden und einem Troubleshooting Eintrag im Bitdefender Forum traute ich mich und stellte die Dateien aus der Quarantäne wieder her.
- Dieser Vorgang dauerte fast 15 Min. und nur Dateien vom Bitdefender selbst konnten nicht wiederhergestellt werden (da hat sich das Programm, und vorallem der Updateservice selber ausgesperrt ... weil es mich wunderte, das er keine automatischen Updates mehr zog).
- Es war nun bereits kurz vor 2 Uhr und nun fuhr ich den Rechner runter - bis ich ihn vorhin, um kurz vor 10 Uhr, wieder hochfuhr und WUNDER - bis jetzt (ca. dreiviertel 1) läuft alles stabil und BD aktualisierte sich auch wieder.
-> Der Echtzeitschutz im Bitdefender arbeitet nun auch wieder und alles verhält sich ruhig 

EIN GLÜCK - es war somit für mich nur ein "aufreibender" Abend OHNE Daten zu verlieren 

Nun sollte alles wieder i.O. sein, wer allerdings vorschnell sein System neustartete, wird arge Probleme (gehabt) haben. Eine Systemwiederherstellung von einem früheren Punkt soll auch nicht bei jedem geklappt haben, aber das wäre auch meine erste Idee gewesen.

Somit bleibt abschließend zu sagen:
Bitdefenderteam, hier habt ihr einen riesen Bock geschossen - ich schätze, dass sich nun viele Leute von euch abwenden werden und ein negative Stimmung durch die Öffentlichkeit geht.
Anhand der vielen Jahre ohne Problem, werden wir euch trotzdem noch beistehen (zumal die Lizenz noch 300 Tage läuft), aber wenn es in absehbarer Zeit wieder zu einem solchen *Totalausfall* kommt, werden auch wir uns abwenden.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## stoepsel (21. März 2010)

@ Deneb86
bin deiner Meinung...hab auch erst wieder-ja wieder-meine Lizenz verlängert...mit der 2009er Version hatte ich wesentlich mehr Probs,naja...
Finde das Programm sehr gut,ruhig-mit den richtigen Einstellungen-und auch sicher....bis auf diesen gravierenden Ausrutscher!!!

Hab zum Glück Win7 Pro 32bit...weil reicht vollkommen aus zum surfen und zocken...läuft Alles wie geschmiert,top-meine Win7 jetzt damit-bin zufrieden...

Also,zum Thema
Da Bitdefender ja anscheinend sonst immer ganz gute Arbeit leistet,würde ich mal sagen,gebt den Jungs ne Chance und denkt mal daran,wie oft Ihr schon durch eigens verursachte Fehler euer Sys übern Jordan geschickt habt! 
Das wird den Jungs bestimmt nicht nochmal passieren und wenn doch...dann bin ich eurer Meinung!

Grüsse an alle Hardwarefreunde


----------



## Amigo (21. März 2010)

Alter Schwede, das ist einfach nur krass... ******* für manche gewesen... 
Ich würde wechseln, erst Recht wenn mein Sys. dadurch gecrasht wär... wie kann sowas passieren? Ganz miiies... 

Ich bleib bei Avast... sogar gratis. ^^


----------



## Namaker (21. März 2010)

Ich konnte mir das Lachen nicht verkneifen. 
Gruß an alle, die sich ein Antivirenprogramm antuen


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2010)

Ich hatte auch Glück, hab nur ein paar kleinere Verluste erlitten. Steam wurde leicht beschädigt (das repariert sich ja zum Glück selbst), CPUz blieb auf der Strecke, und noch 1-2 Kleinigkeiten (überwiegend im Temp-Bereich). Ich war zwar Anfangs etwas "panisch", schließlich konnte ich in den ersten Sekunden einen Befall nicht wirklich ausschließen, aber als es dann quasi ausnahmslos eigentlich saubere Anwendungen betraf (zb. Zattoo) dachte ich mir schon das etwas nicht stimmt und hab den AV-Schild deaktiviert. Zum Glück befanden sich fast alle Dateien noch in Quarantäne, so das ich sie wiederherstellen konnte.

Am besten hat sich mein Windows (Vista 64) geschlagen. Entweder konnte BitDefender die Win-Systemdateien nicht verschieben/löschen, hatte also keinen vollen Zugriff drauf, oder Vista hat sie sofort wiederhergestellt, denn quasi alle Systemdateien die in der Quarantäne waren, befanden sich beim Versuch sie wiederherzustellen schon wieder (oder noch) an ihrem Platz. Danke an der Stelle an M$, ihr habt mir reichlich Arbeit erspart. 

Beim letzten BD-Bug, vor ein paar Monaten, hatte man plötzlich keinen Zugriff mehr auf das Internetz. Da ich nicht an einen Fehler seitens BitDefender glaubte, habe ich das System nach einer erfolglosen Fehlersuche kurzerhand neu aufgespielt. Wie sich später zeigte völlig umsonst, denn das Problem bestand weiterhin. Dieser Bug kostete mich eine Menge Zeit.

Dieses mal hatte ich mehr "Glück", da ich den Fehler direkt im AV vermutete und so entsprechend reagieren konnte. Ich bin schon auf den nächsten Bug gespannt...

Am besten man stellt das Update-Intervall hoch auf 7 Tage (168h). Das sollte ausreichen um derartige "Bugs" zukünftig zu umschiffen...



Emjay83 schrieb:


> Danke, endlich mal einer der mal etwas  Hilfestellung leistet, anstatt nur irgendwas zuschreiben!


Eigentlich steht die Lösung schon im ersten Posting. Die Dateien aus der  Quarantäne müssen wiederhergestellt werden, bevor man neustartet.  Sollte das aufgrund eines defekten BD nicht möglich sein, bleibt wohl  nur der Versuch es neu zu installieren und ohne Neustart zu starten, um  Zugriff auf die Quarantäne zu haben. Ist das auch nicht möglich, zb.  weil man schon neugestartet hat (und Win nicht mehr hochfährt), verhält  es sich wie bei allen derartigen Problemen - versuchen so viel wie  möglich zu retten und entweder ein Backup aufspielen, oder Win neu  installieren.



MisterG schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer nach so einer Aktion nicht sofort  Bitdefender löscht und durch *qualitative Software* ersetzt, den werd ich  wohl nicht verstehen.


Hätte ich nach jedem Problem mit einer Software selbige vom System  verbannt, ich würde heute vermutlich vor einem System ohne Software  sitzen.

Den schwersten "Vernichtungsschlag" hatte ich btw. mal mit einer  Brennersoftware namens WinOnCD (glaube 3.6 oder 3.8 war es). Ich bekam das  Programm damals von meiner Frau geschenkt. Sie sah das ich den Vorgänger  nutzte und dachte wohl es wäre eine gute Idee mir den Nachfolger zu  schenken.

Wie auch immer, ich hatte damals ein Abit BP6 II (oder so), mit BX  Chipsatz und einem zusätzlichen Highpoint-Controller für weitere  IDE-Anschlüsse (UDMA66*g*). Dieser Controller wurde durch seine Treiber  als SCSI-Gerät ins System eingebunden. Als ich dann die erste CD  brannte, dachte sich das Programm anstatt auf die CD zu schreiben wäre  es doch sicher ganz witzig vom ersten Sektor an auf meine Festplatten zu  schreiben. Leider bemerkte ich diesen Umstand erst als beim Arbeiten  unter Windows plötzlich nach und nach alles verschwand. Verknüpfungen,  Symbole, der Desktophintergrund usw, mein kompletter Bildschirm leerte  sich nach und nach - ohne eine Fehlermeldung, oder einen Bluescreen,  welcher wenigstens noch das System angehalten hätte.

Nach ein paar Minuten des Schreckens (10, 20, ka wie lange ich gewartet  hab) schaltete ich dann den Rechner aus. Nach einem Neustart fuhr  Windows (98) natürlich nicht mehr hoch. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, ich  hatte u.a. fast alle meine selbst erstellten MP3s verloren (tausende,  oder zehntausende), die Arbeit von hunderten von Stunden war einfach  verschwunden. Leider konnte ich nur noch einen Bruchteil  wiederherstellen, und davon waren sehr viele Dateien auch nicht mehr  100% in Ordnung. Allerdings hatte ich zum Glück noch ein (älteres)  Backup auf dutzenden von CDs, so das der Verlust sich unterm Strich in  Grenzen hielt. 

Trotzdem habe ich, nach einem Update (und vorerst auf einem Test-System)  wieder mit der Software gearbeitet. Es gibt nunmal keine Garantie das  derartiges nicht auch mit anderen Programmen passieren kann.

Der beste Freund eines Users ist das Backup. Und wer keins hat, selber  Schuld.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. März 2010)

Jo, ohne Backup lebt man gefährlich. 
Ich hab ein Backup meiner Dateien auf einer 2. Platte auf meinem PC und eins auf meinem Server, das nur 1 mal die Woche aktualisiert wird, so dass Fehler nicht sofort auch da sind.
Dazu hab ich ein BlankoSystem Image (Windows und alle "wichtigen" Programme drauf, keine Spiele etc.) und mach mir regelmäßig ein Abbild meines Gesamtsystems als virtuelle Festplatte, die ich im Notfall auf einem anderen PC sofort in VmWare mounten kann.
So lassen sich Ausfallzeiten perfekt verkürzen, braucht natürlich auch eine Menge Speicherplatz (meine Daten belaufen sich auf 230GB+BS, da kommt einiges zusammen.)


----------



## MisterG (21. März 2010)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hätte ich nach jedem Problem mit einer Software selbige vom System  verbannt, ich würde heute vermutlich vor einem System ohne Software  sitzen.



Stimmt schon, aber der Fehler hier hat etliche Systeme zerschossen. Sowas müsste doch in der Qualitätsssicherung bemerkt werden intern.



> Beim letzten BD-Bug, vor ein paar Monaten, hatte man plötzlich keinen  Zugriff mehr auf das Internetz. Da ich nicht an einen Fehler seitens  BitDefender glaubte, habe ich das System nach einer erfolglosen  Fehlersuche kurzerhand neu aufgespielt. Wie sich später zeigte völlig  umsonst, denn das Problem bestand weiterhin. Dieser Bug kostete mich  eine Menge Zeit.
> 
> Dieses mal hatte ich mehr "Glück", da ich den Fehler direkt im AV  vermutete und so entsprechend reagieren konnte. Ich bin schon auf den  nächsten Bug gespannt...



Genau diese Anhäufung von Bugs würde mich zu einem Software-Wechsel bewegen.



> Am besten man stellt das Update-Intervall hoch auf 7 Tage (168h). Das  sollte ausreichen um derartige "Bugs" zukünftig zu umschiffen...



Das würde die Erkennungsrate neuer Schädlinge aber in diesem Zeitraum total aushebeln und die Software somit sinnlos machen.

Andere Frage, kann man BD nicht so konfigurieren, dass er bei Befall nach einer Aktion fragt?


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (22. März 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob auch Rechner mit G-Data-Antivirus gefährdet sind? Das hat ja zwei Engines, und eine davon ist die von Bitdefender....

Alarme hatte ich allerdings bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## RapToX (22. März 2010)

hui, da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass dieser fehler nicht bei allen systemen auftritt und bei mir glücklicherweise noch alles läuft.

bin aber heilfroh, dass dieser fehler sich nicht schon in der letzten woche eingeschlichen hat, als ich meinen rechner mit win7 x64 noch hier am netz hatte


----------



## Emjay83 (22. März 2010)

Hier die Lösung bzw. der Patch:


Support: FAQs, Benutzerhandleitungen und kontakt bei Fragen


----------



## Matzman3 (22. März 2010)

Emjay83 schrieb:


> Hier die Lösung bzw. der Patch:
> 
> 
> Support: FAQs, Benutzerhandleitungen und kontakt bei Fragen




Ja da bekommst du zwar Windows wieder mit hochgefahren aber funktionieren danach sieht anders aus. Also Neuinstallation!


----------



## Pokerclock (22. März 2010)

Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob auch Rechner mit G-Data-Antivirus gefährdet sind? Das hat ja zwei Engines, und eine davon ist die von Bitdefender....
> 
> Alarme hatte ich allerdings bis jetzt nicht.



Da kann ich Entwarnung geben. Drei Rechner mit jeweils G-DATA Antivirus 2010 auf drei verschiedenen BS. Keine Probleme.


----------



## locojens (22. März 2010)

Na da bin ich ja mal froh das mein SchneeLeo 64Bit +Bitdefender nicht betroffen ist.  



Das 2. Bitdefender war zwar auf Vista Ultimate x64 aber hatte sich just 5 Tage vorher verabschiedet (abgelaufene Lizenz und ich hatte Win seit Donnerstag nichtmehr an um die neue Lizenznummer einzugeben *g ).


----------



## CiSaR (23. März 2010)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und hab natürlich neugestartet 
Nach dem ersten Schock hab ich den abgesicherten Modus gestartet und alles war in Ordnung. Also System zurück gesetzt und BitDefender deinstalliert dann normal gestartet und BD neuinstalliert. Ein paar Programme sind dabei draufgegangen aber das reparieren ging recht schnell.


----------

